# Asus EEE PC 4G Festplatte



## Ruhrpott (10. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
ich hab einen Asus EEE PC 4G der nur über eine 4GB SSD verfügt.

Man kriegt zwar XP installiert aber es bleibt kein Platz für sonstige Programme.

Den passenden Ram habe ich schon gefunden , dieser wird kommende Woche aufgerüstet .

Allerdings frage ich mich wie man die Festplatte wechseln kann.
Das 4G hat auf der Rückseite nur eine Abdeckung,wenn man diese öffnet hat man nur Blick auf den Ram aber leider nicht auf die Festplatte.

Meine Frage nun an euch,hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesem EEE bzw kann mir sagen wie ich an die Festplatte komme?

Muss ich dazu das ganze Gehäuse aufschrauben?

Wäre es auch möglich eine "normale" Festplatte zu verwenden ? SSD Festplatten sind sehr teuer wenn man so um die 160 GB haben möchte.



Mfg


----------



## area50 (10. Januar 2010)

Beim 4G sind die Speicherbausteine der SSD direkt auf das Board gelötet, au( 1,8" HDD in den Akku schacht, das ganzen ist aber kompliziert.


Du kannst aber Windows mittels nLite verkleinern. Verkleinert ist mein XP auf dem 4G nur 700MB groß.


----------



## we3dm4n (10. Januar 2010)

Ich benutze für weitere Programme bei meinem 4G einen 16GB USB-Stick. Du kannst genauso gut eine große SD-Karte o.Ä. dafür verwenden, die passen schließlich ebenfalls seitlich in den Eee PC.


----------



## Ruhrpott (10. Januar 2010)

we3dm4n schrieb:


> Ich benutze für weitere Programme bei meinem 4G einen 16GB USB-Stick. Du kannst genauso gut eine große SD-Karte o.Ä. dafür verwenden, die passen schließlich ebenfalls seitlich in den Eee PC.




Das ist eine sehr gute Idee 

Das werde ich dann auch mal machen denke ich.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


Mfg


----------

